# Fs salt water equipment



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

equipment 

led fixture 300$ pending
Coralife turbo twist 9W 75$
Aqua C remora-s 100$
Power head 30$
115 of live rock 3$/lb ( some rocks have mushrooms on them )

Call 604 961 8901


----------



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

*FS led fixture 300*

2 dials wit blue and white lights also wit uv lunar lights


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Any more details such as size, etc?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How about a PRICE?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Please post a price in the original ad as per the classified rules. Pics also help when selling! 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ssifieds-rules-read-before-posting-here-2805/


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Price is $300


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-equipment-classifieds-87/fs-salt-water-equipment-37407/ from his other post


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Seems like a confusing double post


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> Fs salt water equipment from his other post


thanks. Nemoridah, I've merged the two threads into one for you.


----------



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

bump light sold


----------



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

bump only skimmer left


----------

